
Why a Woman Was Billed $1000 Trying to Get Tested for Coronavirus - fortran77
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgbQMWY53JU
======
fortran77
The New Yorker is usually a little more accurate. This woman hasn't received a
bill yet.....

Still it's an interesting story about how people get the run-around.

